# .
83- (    , ..      )  84-    2012 ...
  01 
        720 dpi

    -    1972 ... 85 ...

 ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## YUM

> 83- (    , ..      )  84-    2012 ...
> ..
>     -    1972 ... 85 ...
> 
>  ,     ?


, "˸",    ,   "  "   . ,   ,     ""    .  ,   - ""        .
    - , ˸!!!!    !! 
 :Big Grin:

----------

-   ...    ?

 :Smilie:

----------

... , ,       :Frown: ((
   ...    ...
http://www.football.by/news/39889.html

  -    ...          -      ...

----------

!

the remarkable goals of the remarkable player!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Hh2hFLUTSc

----------


## YUM

! 



> 2012  86 .  ,      ,   1972   85 .         .
> 
> ,          ,  9   .       15-   .     2:1,    .     .
> 
>           2012 .  25- ,                .      7  2013 .
> 
>  15-        .           14   .  15    50     17.      22 .
> 
>  :

----------


## YUM

,  ? ˸   .   90   .   -?  :Wink:

----------

...    :Smilie:   90!     ...

! ...  ...        -    ...

----------


## ..

.

----------


## YUM

> ...     90!     ...
> 
> ! ...  ...        -    ...


  ,     .        , ...,  - !  :Big Grin:     ,     .

----------


## Andyko

http://news.rambler.ru/16988954/

----------

... ?

----------


## YUM

> ... ?


,      :    ""   ..."".
 :        "",  -   ! 
..      ,   "" !!!  :Wink:

----------


## Lazy Sea

.   - .     ,  4-0,   -.  ...    .  ...     ,  5-1.  ... ..  ... .      ,                 :Smilie:

----------

,  ...

----------


## YUM

. 
  ,     .. ...  -  .
     .     ?   
,   ...     .    ?
      ( ,     , ...),  , ...
 ,               .

----------

...      ,  ... , , ...

----------

,        ,       ...       ...  ...

----------


## YUM

> ,        ,       ...       ...  ...


 :yes: 
"    "...
""   ""...
, "" (    -)      . ,  ""     - :Wow:  (   "" )  
 ,   ...  .  ,  - , ... .   "",   .
 - !  ,  .   , .     ...
,    ?    ""   6 ""... :Big Grin:

----------


## IggKonov

.    ,       .

----------


## YUM

> .    ,       .


   . 
  "",     ...

----------


## Ruschnickov

)

----------


## YUM

> )


 ,     :Mocking: 
 " "  !

----------

> . 
>   "",     ...


    ...         ,  "" ...

----------


## Lazy Sea

(.   .   ...       ,    .         ,     . 
  ,    ,        .        .  ,   .   - .    - ,    .    , ,   ,       .

----------


## YUM

> ...   - ,    ...


"   ,  .." ()   :Stick Out Tongue: 
,   .  -   . 
        . 
         (   ""    )  
  "" . 
   ,  ?  
     .    ... "" -.   , 
   -  ,  ,     .  .
,      ... :Wink:

----------


## YUM

> ...         ,  "" ...


 ...   ,  .  -...
    ,       -.       .
     ...

----------

...    4:1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NS99KaNMh3k
   -  4:0

    -2014...

----------


## Lazy Sea

, .              20,    . ,       ,        ,        )

----------


## YUM

> ,        )


 :Clapping:

----------


## dr_rusi4

-,      .
  .

----------

)))

----------

